# Worksman Chain Guard



## TheFizzer (Dec 3, 2014)

I need a chain guard to fit this 26" worksman.


----------



## falcondave (Dec 3, 2014)

I have this one.Has some light rust on back and a ding or two.Good one to refinish.let me know if it will work.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 4, 2014)

How much shipped to 33618?  I need it here by next Thursday to finish my bike for a Christmas parade 



falcondave said:


> View attachment 183069View attachment 183068I have this one.Has some light rust on back and a ding or two.Good one to refinish.let me know if it will work.


----------

